# A surprise for me???



## lv2dance (Aug 9, 2010)

After being told there was a surprise for me when I got home from a vacation with the kids, I'm still trying to figure out how its for me...

He went out and got a huge tatoo on his chest that he'd been planning for a month. My name is not on it, nor the kids. 

Our last discussion on tatoo's for him was, "I'd like to see it before it's permenant and when we have $$$ to spend on something like that we'll talk about it". And I'm not really sure that he's a tatoo kinda guy... 

Totally selfish!


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Hard to explain to the new gf or new wife who's name is tattooed all over his chest?

I'm j/k about that one, kinda.

If you discussed it about the $$$ issue he shouldn't have done it. 

But it's done, nothing can get it undone unless you wanna spend a ton of money on laser surgery and leave him with an ugly scar on his chest.

If it's not a tattoo of some nude girl riding a Harley with her hair flowing in the wind it shouldn't be a big problem. Selfish of him maybe, but is he going through some kind of mid life crisis? Alot of guys get tattoos at that point in life.


----------

